# New Valspar Optimus at Ace



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Has anyone tried the new Valspar Optimus paint line?

I've got ranch remodel to do and am going to be spraying all new trim package on site. Wondered if anyone has tried it?

The local yard (ACE) has been holding the customers hand on this job and I feel obligated to buy the paint from them. Its the best they have at the moment....???


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Its a decent paint.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

JHC said:


> Its a decent paint.


Decent enough to do a whole house trim package?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

You have to start somewhere. Give it a shot.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I could be wrong but it is my understanding that the new Valspar paints have been reformulated not just new labels. I was wondering if anyone saw any difference.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Its new enough that most haven't given it much of a shot yet. At least I couldn't find anything online. I guess I'll try it out...whats the worse that could happen...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Apr 20, 2014)

I would guess it's pretty good. Most other Valspar lines sold independently are, the Medallion and Elan are both good solid paints. I even like the higher line Lowes Valspar stuff pretty good, the new Reserve is really nice paint. 

Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Jmayspaint said:


> I would guess it's pretty good. Most other Valspar lines sold independently are, the Medallion and Elan are both good solid paints. I even like the higher line Lowes Valspar stuff pretty good, the new Reserve is really nice paint.
> 
> Let us know what you think of it.


It will be a couple weeks until I use it but I'll try and remember to come back and update the thread.


----------

